
Antibiotic treatment increased risk for type 1 diabetes in animal study - zaroth
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/08/160822124927.htm
======
zaroth
What does gut biome have to do with type-1 diabetes?

    
    
      Three-week-old PAT males, for instance, had a nearly
      complete loss in their intestines of certain bacteria
      shown in past studies to normally train the immune
      system.
    

The working theory is that bacteria in the gut is involved with training the
immune system to not attack itself. I wonder if lack of gut biodiversity in
infants could also be leading to increased incidence of other autoimmune
disorders?

